# Any App for focal length assessment?



## climber (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi!

Do you know if there is any app on the internet, where is possible to see which focal length is needed to fill the frame (36x24 mm) with some usual subjects (an adult man, horse, eagle, etc.) on a determined distance?

Thanks


----------



## RodS57 (Sep 15, 2014)

climber said:


> Hi!
> 
> Do you know if there is any app on the internet, where is possible to see which focal length is needed to fill the frame (36x24 mm) with some usual subjects (an adult man, horse, eagle, etc.) on a determined distance?
> 
> Thanks



Sorry, not app but check out this site: 

http://www.tawbaware.com/maxlyons/calc.htm


----------

